
How To Use Calepin, the Easiest Blog Tool in the World - jonmwords
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_use_calepin_the_easiest_blog_tool_in_the_wo.php#.Ts1OqKhzC3U.hackernews
======
jonmwords
This thing is so great. The solution is so easy. I wish top-heavy, Web-based
CMS people would take a hint.

